# Offline Xenoverse 2 Hero Coliseum trainer/save editor?



## JoPic (Jan 2, 2018)

Used the infinite TP medals and speed hack from trainer 14 for 1.08.

I tried using Cheat Engine 6.7 to edit the exp to level up the figures and it did not work for me. Leveling up takes a while but it's not too big of a deal.
My main focus are really the Boost Chip (T), Build Chip (T), and the last (T) items since you're not able to buy them yet, possibly, was getting bulma to level 6 to see if I'd be able to buy to them, but been on it all day lol. I used cheat engine for another Build Chip and no luck there.

Has anyone found a way to increase your number of Chips with a program?

Thank you.


----------

